# Willows kittens..



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

After the sadness of my last post I though I would start another to show off the 3 Kittens who are doing fab!

All together-









One that looks like Mum-

















This one has a little white chest-









And the monster Ginger one- started out the second smallest now hes the biggest!


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

And Ginger again-









All doing well and gaining weight :thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrummy yummy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the little black one, but they are all lovely


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely little fluff balls, glad hey are all doing well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Glad they are all ok, _


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

All are still doing well, putting on weight and fluffing up nicely! 
Only 'issue' ATM is Mum does keep leaving them..shes been wandering around the house, shes even trying to get out and clawing at the patio doors..we had her still upstairs under my 3yr olds bed (We tried to keep the door to the room shut but she would claw at the door and 'shout' until we opened the door (My Boy has been camping in our room since they were born).) where she gave birth until this evening when she one by one moved all 3 kittens to the conservatory in my car seat box that has a car seat in thats due to be returned to the company :001_unsure: We have taken the seat out and left them just in the huge box now but she still keeps wandering-It is only for short times and she does go back if she hears them but OH is concerned as 'Google' says she shouldnt leave them at all..should we be concerned?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If she is going back to them I would not worry to much 

We let my girl out of the kitten room when the kittens were 4 days old ... She stayed close and always went back to them every hour to feed ... It was too warm for her ... She just is not a stay at home mum she missed us ... It had not effected her kits at 9 weeks she still rounds them up to feed and a good old clean


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

floralaura said:


> All are still doing well, putting on weight and fluffing up nicely!
> Only 'issue' ATM is Mum does keep leaving them..shes been wandering around the house, shes even trying to get out and clawing at the patio doors..we had her still upstairs under my 3yr olds bed (We tried to keep the door to the room shut but she would claw at the door and 'shout' until we opened the door (My Boy has been camping in our room since they were born).) where she gave birth until this evening when she one by one moved all 3 kittens to the conservatory in my car seat box that has a car seat in thats due to be returned to the company :001_unsure: We have taken the seat out and left them just in the huge box now but she still keeps wandering-It is only for short times and she does go back if she hears them but OH is concerned as 'Google' says she shouldnt leave them at all..should we be concerned?


Be careful she doesnt get out it may be shes coming into call.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So long as she isn't going out I wouldn't worry. The dangers of going out are firstly getting pregnant again, and secondly having an accident. That she goes back to the kittens if she hears them is good. Cats have a whole variety of parenting styles from never leaving them to spending very little time with them, and from being an earth mother to almost military regimentation.


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

Just another update-
Babies are now 3 weeks on Weds and doing good..all eyes are open and clean and Mum is still good with them and they put on over 80g each the past week.

Here they are-

























Mum is acting strange today though-The kits are all in a high sided box that Mum moved them too and are all now walking. Today Mum has brought the Ginger one into the living room and put him in the middle of the room..now Mum is doing a strange miaow and the Kit is squeaking-It looks like Mum is trying to make him follow her out the room? Not sure why though as shes brought him here..At this age should they be in a lower box that they can get out of-is it time for her to start weaning/training them?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

They should be crawling and toddling at 3 weeks. They learn the litter tray by watching her, and wean themselves by trying her food. But they should all be togeather.

Will it be a problem if there are toilet accidents in the living room? Or messy eating?


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

They are all properly walking already-bit shakt and 'Bambi on ice' at times but on the whole they are good at it..
They are currently in the conservatory in a huge box, they were in a low sided storage box upstairs but Mum moved them all into the conservatory in my car seat box (I expect because thats where Mums Food/Water/Tray was kept proir to her giving birth?)..the box is about 3ft high so no way of Babies leaving it of their own accord. So with Mum bringing one in earlier I wondered if it was for a reason so to speak. She let him stay in here for about 10mins with her doing her miaow and him squeaking and walking round then she took him back to the box. 
There wouldnt be a issue with mess in here but more for their safety I think they are better confined to the back of the house as I have a 8mth old and 3yr old and they cant get to the back of the house. 
We have put a gate up at the entrance and a strip along the bottom so the Kits get the run of that room in safety and Mum can get in and out as she pleases but not sure if we should move them out the huge box and back into the lower box yet to make it easier for them to get in/out of it to wander round?
OH seems to think we shouldnt 'let' them until 4 weeks but Mum seemed to think otherwist this afternoon!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would put them in the lower one and take the really deep box away.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are lovely, I love the little ginger one


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

Lower box is now in there, they all escape from it..so we put a board over the bottom of the Baby gate only they all can climb over that too so frequently escape-All 3 are currently running around the living room!
My Fav is the black one, she has the bluest eyes I have ever seen on a cat and shes such a mouse compared to the other 2 who are really boisterous already, we may keep her I think


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Sooo cute!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

floralaura said:


> Lower box is now in there, they all escape from it..so we put a board over the bottom of the Baby gate only they all can climb over that too so frequently escape-All 3 are currently running around the living room!
> My Fav is the black one, she has the bluest eyes I have ever seen on a cat and shes such a mouse compared to the other 2 who are really boisterous already, we may keep her I think


SHe won't keep her blue eyes I'm afraid. But it's great you are thinking of keeping her, black kittens are the hardest to rehome.


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

Why do you think she will lose her eye colour? The other 2 have dulled but hers are still amazing and even brighter if anything. 



Having issues with them now though-Mum has all but abandonded them the past day. Hissing at them when they try to feed and swatting at them if they go near her when shes eating. Have put down kitten food/milk/water for them and they are lapping the fluids slowly but not eating as yet..Think shes had enough of them. They are 4 weeks Weds, any advice of how to get her to go back to them?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She isn't pointed so it would be incredibly unusual (not completely unheard of, but about a 0.00001% chance.) Blue eyes go hand in hand with the pointed gene.


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

Her maternal Gran is pointed as shes a pedigree Siamese-so would be less unusual because of this I think?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No - because it is a recessive gene - you either are pointed or you are not. She is not, she is black. SO she doesn't have a double CP gene (which would be needed for the blue eyes). For learning about genetics I recommend you visit THE MESSYBEAST

Look, I'm not going to argue genetics. SHe is not going to keep those blue eyes in all likely hood, so if that is why you are choosing her to keep prepare to be disappointed, and IF in the very (x1000) unlikely case she does keep them be excited. But don't choose her because of her blue eyes, as they very (x1000) probably won't stay.


----------



## floralaura (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh well then, if she wont have the blue eyes I guess I better stick her on facebook free to a good home then.


:001_rolleyes:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

floralaura said:


> Oh well then, if she wont have the blue eyes I guess I better stick her on facebook free to a good home then.
> 
> :001_rolleyes:


Now that's just a very silly statement to make! :001_rolleyes:

Forget I ever posted or tried to help. You said you were keeping her as she had the most gorgeous blue eyes, and I didn't want to see you disappointed. But never mind eh? Really not sure why I bother. :crazy:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

floralaura said:


> Why do you think she will lose her eye colour? The other 2 have dulled but hers are still amazing and even brighter if anything.
> 
> Having issues with them now though-Mum has all but abandonded them the past day. Hissing at them when they try to feed and swatting at them if they go near her when shes eating. Have put down kitten food/milk/water for them and they are lapping the fluids slowly but not eating as yet..Think shes had enough of them. They are 4 weeks Weds, any advice of how to get her to go back to them?


I agree with Spid, I've never seen blue eyes in adult cats except pointed cats and some white cats.

Sounds like mum might be coming into call again hence leaving them alone a lot more. Hopefully it won't be for long. Don't let her out or you may well find she is pregnant again.


----------

